# Wtf Cariba Piranha?



## Dolphinswin

One of my cariba stomach area is very large/fat. Looks like bloating. But i didnt feed last night so im wondering why its like this. the body is all normal till you get to the middle torso and it just bulges out. This is my littlest cariba. My others have gotten a bit larger than him. Im worried. Thanks!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Pics?

Moved to Disease, Parasite, & Injury Forum


----------



## Dolphinswin

i wont be able to get a picture. Just picture a bloated stomach... should appear in your head. I didnt feed them though!?!?


----------



## Dolphinswin

Yea theres something def wrong. Is there any disease that makes there stomachs bulge? It looks like if you squeezed his stomach he would explode. Very worried. I dont have a camera besides my camera on my phone which is so bad of quality you would see anything.


----------



## Dolphinswin

bump of urgency


----------



## Sacrifice

I've never heard of a P getting gas, but maybe he's just bloated. He hasn't been eating rocks has he? When is the last time you fed them and you're sure that you're not missing one? Heck maybe in the middle of the night a frog, mouse or spider fell in the tank and your cariba gobbled it up?


----------



## Zip

Without pics, my guess would be.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fish_dropsy


----------



## Guest

Dolphinswin said:


> i wont be able to get a picture. *Just picture a bloated stomach... should appear in your head.* I didnt feed them though!?!?


This is a warning to be respectful towards other members. Think before you speak.

A bloated stomach could be caused by a few issues, one has already been mentioned. Perhaps your fish ate a piece of gravel, all you can do is wait and see if he passes the stone. The other could be caused by poor water conditions. What is you schedule regarding water changes and how much water do you replace? Since this is "urgent" have you tested your water parameters yet? What are they?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

I hate how someone deleted my post. f*cking modzis.

Like I said. If your fish can't poop its going to get bloated...

If its dropsy quarentine the fish ASAP it will most likely not make it.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

I think peas are supposed to help with constipation so try to get it to eat some mayby by stuffing it in shrimp. A picture provides a ton more info then like it looks bloated. Id try to get one on your phone even if it isnt the best quality you shoudl be able to see at least how bloated it is.


----------



## Onkiebonkie

If it looks like this.....

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

... it's dropsy.


----------



## Dolphinswin

Well with the given information Im screwed. It looks like that. My mom made me take down my other tank. Toilet bowl here we come. Unless theres other suggestions

Its dropsy. Hes sitting at the top of the tank. Any further instruction would be swell. I have an empty 10 but its not full.


----------



## MPG

I would be more concerned about my water conditions then 1 fish out of my shoal. Quarantine him in 10 gallon, its your only choice.

Test your water.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

10g won't be cycled and would stress him to death. Boil water, close your eyes and stick him in. Doesn't take long.


----------



## Dolphinswin

Yea this is the right time to be cracking joke you f*cking idiot. My water paramas are fine. I tested them all normal, 30ppm nitrate. WTF DO I DO PLEASE the 10 gal is empty not cycled.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Its not a joke. Put the fish down, it doesn't deserve to suffer...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Get a picture posted before you resort to euthanizing your fish.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

You gotta realize if its dropsy then there is not much more you can do for your cariba then making it easier on him/her.... I agree with joe take pics first... Even the cheapest phone would take a picture that could help.


----------



## Dolphinswin

Theres no need for a pic, Its 100% dropsy. I read that they can sometimes get through it? Also if it was contagious it would of gotten to my other cariba so... Down him or see if he can come through?


----------



## MPG

If your water parameters are fine then either it isn't dropsy or the soap you used to clean your aquarium has finally got lethal enough to kill your fish. Bad water conditions = dropsy.

Edit: its 100% dropsy when 2 hours ago you had no idea what dropsy even was, ok professor.


----------



## Dolphinswin

I appreciate that MPG, Thanks.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Worst case scenario, I'd put some of your tank water in that 10 gallon, put some of your bio media from the 75 into a filter for the 10, and see what happens.

Just take a quick picture and post it here, it can't hurt.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

MPG don't question the boy! He's an expert!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Ok guys, we can help without the extra dose of sarcasm...


----------



## Dolphinswin

I dont have bio media, All thats running in my filter is the cartridge and small coal... The bacteria is on the Biowheel


----------



## bricklr

If he seems to be suffering. Net him. Bag him, and put him in your freezer. He will just go to sleep. Best way to put them down. IMO! Don't boil it like dumbass said.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth

I would let the fish wait it out. I have seen rubberbands in their stomachs before half in and the other half hanging out its butt. As far as the "sickness" spreading like wildfire I dont think so. I have found P's to be really strong against most sickness. Anyhow it could be something else like a tumor you never know. The other p's might eat him like they do in the wild.

SMTT


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

You mean carbon? You don't need to run carbon on your tanks all the time, only if you are trying to clear up the water or you are removing meds. If you don't have bio media, you could just take one of the cartridges out of one of the filters and put it in the filter for the 10 gallon. It wouldn't be perfect, but it's better than just flushing your fish down the toilet.

For future reference, you should add some bio media into the back of your HOB filters, not only will it help increase the bio filtration of your filters, but you'd also have a constant supply of established bio media to use in emergencies or if you are just setting up a new tank and don't want to wait for it to cycle.


----------



## Dolphinswin

The cartridges are way larger than the filter for the 10 gal. Link me to what i should have in the small gray containers inside my filter. should i just let it go and see what happens? Pics on the way


----------



## Dolphinswin

pics....

front of tank is bad because of water spill. I just vaccumed the whole tank


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Looks like dropsy. And Bricklr. GTFO, Freezing a fish takes longer then the boiling method... Boiling its all over in about 10 seconds.

Honestly. I wouldn't do anything yet he still has good color so he doesn't seem very stressed. Leave him for the night and see what happens in the morning if he got worse then consider the next step.


----------



## FEEFA

How many hobs are you running? You should really get a canister filter with tonnes of bio media


----------



## Dolphinswin

I have 1 emperror 400 and one peguin 350


----------



## FEEFA

Ha ha ha ha, thats not really enough for 4-5 cariba in a 75gal


----------



## Dolphinswin

A 75gal filter and a 90gal filter... think its fine.


----------



## bricklr

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Looks like dropsy. And Bricklr. GTFO, Freezing a fish takes longer then the boiling method... Boiling its all over in about 10 seconds.
> 
> Honestly. I wouldn't do anything yet he still has good color so he doesn't seem very stressed. Leave him for the night and see what happens in the morning if he got worse then consider the next step.


Johnny it will feel pain for 10 secs. The quickest way is to simply snap its neck. I wouldn't mind putting your head in boiling water. GFY! Dolp... If it gets to that point... Don't boil your fish. Put the fish in some tank water in a small plastic container, and put it in the freezer.The temp will slowly come down, and your fish will "go to sleep" painlessly! Hope it doesn't get to that point though. Good luck.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth

Be disease free with a UV. Your buddy looks fine just wait it out and see what happens. Stop doing all your water changes too. Vacuuming the whole tank. You just got rid of all your good bacteria. Not only is your guy trying to pass a watermelon through a garden hose but the water changing its params is going to make it that much tougher to deal with. Unless your in some nirate super spike water changes for fish that are sick isnt always the best solution.

SMTT


----------



## FEEFA

Dolphinswin said:


> A 75gal filter and a 90gal filter... think its fine.


Then why is your fish sick? Those filters do not do 90gal and besides even if thats what the box said they over rate those filters and they def dont rate them for p's


----------



## Dolphinswin

SMTT Thanks for the advice, but i really am sure that he does in fact have it. He was at the top of the tank earlier and looks exactly like the pictures. I guess i shouldnt of the done the water change... ****** thanks for the advice but im not in an arguing mood, my fish is dieing.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth

****** said:


> Ha ha ha ha, thats not really enough for 4-5 cariba in a 75gal


Why not? Everybody likes to overfilterate. Which is not necessary. Last time I saw the Amazon it didnt look like FIJI water. So why does the tank have too. Just my 2 cents but I like re-creating fishs natural habitats...somedays without food others lots of food (whether its meat or veggies). Clean water then dirty water or whatever you think a natural ecosystem goes through.

SMTT


----------



## FEEFA

Since when are meat and veggies part of their "natural" diet?

You two were made for eachother









I have had fish with bloated stomaches before and fed them intestinal parrisite meds and they were normal within the week


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> Ha ha ha ha, thats not really enough for 4-5 cariba in a 75gal


Why not? Everybody likes to overfilterate. Which is not necessary. Last time I saw the Amazon it didnt look like FIJI water. So why does the tank have too. Just my 2 cents but I like re-creating fishs natural habitats...somedays without food others lots of food (whether its meat or veggies). Clean water then dirty water or whatever you think a natural ecosystem goes through.

SMTT
[/quote]
Theres a difference in looking clean and beign clean. You can have clear water with parisites in it or cloudy water thats clean but it just has a high sediment content. Its the bio filtration that matters fish dotn really care about the mech and how clean the water looks hobbiests do.

Back on subject. To dolphin. With the way you constantly reply, your making people not like you. If you want help fine, but its annoying when you go from asking for help to being an arrogent expert.

Back to the question. Id just improve water quality. I dont care how good you say your water is as its pretty rare for fish to be sick in perfect water. IMO it doesnt look too bad and i would deffinitly not euthinize at this point. If it is actually dropsy it should have scales sticking out like pine cones and eventually not be able to swim. If this happens then consider euthinization but at this point is seems way too early to be sure and to give up hope. Also a clove oil overdose 9compared to sedation) is probably the most humane commonly available euthiniation method.


----------



## Dolphinswin

Thanks for the help cluster. Im going to leave it and see what happens. The reason i'm so "arrogent" is because of people like zanni posting remarks about how zanni and particulary ****** continue to attack my post. ****** comes in here "ha ha ha ha" Like its f*cking funny u ass hole. Zanni gives the thumbs up on a different post about how I lost one and anothers dieing







.


----------



## FEEFA

I said hahaha to you thinking that your filtration was good enough and not to your poor mistreaded fish situation


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

LOVE!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

I can really feel the love in this thread... Let's everyone stay on topic from now on so we can keep the thread open for an update tomorrow, I really don't want to have to close this before the problem is solved.


----------



## MPG

****** said:


> I said hahaha to you thinking that your filtration was good enough and not to your poor mistreaded fish situation


His filtration right now is fine for juvi piranhas.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth

****** said:


> Since when are meat and veggies part of their "natural" diet?
> 
> You two were made for eachother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had fish with bloated stomaches before and fed them intestinal parrisite meds and they were normal within the week


Once again either I need to be more specific when I say veggies or your just that dumb...I think the latter. Meat can include scales, fish, mammals, birds, reptiles, frogs, spiders, insects and so on. Some kinda of flesh protein. Veggies include nuts, fruit, cucumbers, squash, plants, bark, grasses, anything that grows on the ground. If you can use South American native species of these iteams thats great.

Furthermore ******, when the rivers flood and all the vegetation is in the water p's eat it. I may not know exactly the names of plants they prefer but anyone ever try to keep plants in a p tank they will notice p's eat them. Most serra's are omnivores. Biting scales and eating plant life. When the floods go down from the rivers you can find p teeth stuck in pieces of wood. If you have driftwood sometimes you find your p's teeth in it. Now why would you think that would happen if they didnt eat the stuff. How about that. You should study more.

Matter of fact where caribe get their reputation comes from places where baby birds and fruit fall into the water from over hanging trees. Which have trainned the fish that when something goes into the water it is food. This is where their rep comes from being so aggressive if anything passes in the water. Wow caribe eating fruit? Who knew?

But I do agree meds would not hurt them. But like you said you have had fish with bloat I have not. I used an UV light and never had any problems. I ran a 200g with a wet/dry, UV light, media in overflows, and two powerheads with media. Changed water between 1-2 months but water params always good and ph was around 6.5. Which is perfect for p's. One time I had 80+ p's when I got 50 caribe in at 3 inches. Still no sick p's at all.

SMTT

But ****** your still gonna say I am full of it so heres some reading material newbie:

Piranhas not strictly carnivorous
A new study of the feeding behaviour of wild piranhas has shown that their fearsome reputation as killers might be exaggerated.

Rather than simply eating the flesh of other animals, new research has shown that two species of piranha are, in fact, generalist feeders that eat vegetable matter as well as fish.

The study, which has just been announced in scientific journal Acta Amazonica, was undertaken by Piorski, Alves, Machado and Correia and examined the feeding behaviour of Serrasalmus aff. brandtii and Pygocentrus nattereri.

Both species of piranha are common in Viana Lake, which is formed during the wet season when the Rio Pindare (a left bank tributary of the Rio Mearim) floods.

The researchers studied the feeding behaviour of the fish in the lake and looked at the qualitative composition of the diet using a frequency occurrence method.

They then caught piranhas three times each month using gill nets of varying sizes, to allow them to sample fish of different ages, and then examined the foods they had been eating by looking at the contents of their guts.

While the results show that both species are fish eaters, they also eat plant material, with P. nattereri being the bigger plant eater of the two species.

Things also change as the fish get larger: "Fish and plant material showed different relationships in relation to piranhas's length classes.

"The graphic analysis of the feeding strategies employed by P. nattereri and S. aff. brandtii suggest a generalist habit, wide width niche with strong participation of the within-phenotype component, which indicated that the majority of individuals of these species use several resources simultaneously.

"A multivariate analysis of the ecomorphological index indicated that the species are discriminated by swimming ability, water column position and relative prey size."

For more information see the paper: Piorski, NM, JRL Alves, MRB Machado and MMF Correia (2005) - Feeding and ecomorphology of two species of piranhas (Characiformes: Characidae) from the Viana Lake, Maranhao state, Brazil. Acta Amazonica 35: 63-70.

Heres the link too: 
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=680

Its just one of many thats the sad thing.


----------



## BRUNER247

Good luck with that! Can't tell them anything they already know it all! They know piranha don't eat red meat.lol they don't eat birds.lol don't eat veggies.lol tanks too small.not enough filtration.ect ect ect. 2 filters on a 75gal with 4-5 4" fish isn't enough? Wtf! Treat your fish dolphin. Should have done it after they settled in(like any new fish), for peace of mind knowing they're healthy n parasite free. GL dolphin. 
The funniest part is they'll say stuff like that isn't part of their natural diet but yet they're feeding pellets soaked in vita-chemical ect.what is natural about our fish we keep? The fake lights you hang over their tanks? The glass cage is really natural.maybe the water conditioners?


----------



## impalass

Just in case it's a digestive problem, the arowana guys use ebsom salt (common drug store variety). Dose the same as aquarium salt. Whatever the case your little guy does not look stressed and is showing good colour, as pointed out by others, theres still hope. Good luck


----------



## FEEFA

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> Since when are meat and veggies part of their "natural" diet?
> 
> You two were made for eachother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had fish with bloated stomaches before and fed them intestinal parrisite meds and they were normal within the week


Once again either I need to be more specific when I say veggies or your just that dumb...I think the latter. Meat can include scales, fish, mammals, birds, reptiles, frogs, spiders, insects and so on. Some kinda of flesh protein. Veggies include nuts, fruit, cucumbers, squash, plants, bark, grasses, anything that grows on the ground. If you can use South American native species of these iteams thats great.

Furthermore ******, when the rivers flood and all the vegetation is in the water p's eat it. I may not know exactly the names of plants they prefer but anyone ever try to keep plants in a p tank they will notice p's eat them. Most serra's are omnivores. Biting scales and eating plant life. When the floods go down from the rivers you can find p teeth stuck in pieces of wood. If you have driftwood sometimes you find your p's teeth in it. Now why would you think that would happen if they didnt eat the stuff. How about that. You should study more.

Matter of fact where caribe get their reputation comes from places where baby birds and fruit fall into the water from over hanging trees. Which have trainned the fish that when something goes into the water it is food. This is where their rep comes from being so aggressive if anything passes in the water. Wow caribe eating fruit? Who knew?

But I do agree meds would not hurt them. But like you said you have had fish with bloat I have not. I used an UV light and never had any problems. I ran a 200g with a wet/dry, UV light, media in overflows, and two powerheads with media. Changed water between 1-2 months but water params always good and ph was around 6.5. Which is perfect for p's. One time I had 80+ p's when I got 50 caribe in at 3 inches. Still no sick p's at all.

SMTT

But ****** your still gonna say I am full of it so heres some reading material newbie:

Piranhas not strictly carnivorous
A new study of the feeding behaviour of wild piranhas has shown that their fearsome reputation as killers might be exaggerated.

Rather than simply eating the flesh of other animals, new research has shown that two species of piranha are, in fact, generalist feeders that eat vegetable matter as well as fish.

The study, which has just been announced in scientific journal Acta Amazonica, was undertaken by Piorski, Alves, Machado and Correia and examined the feeding behaviour of Serrasalmus aff. brandtii and Pygocentrus nattereri.

Both species of piranha are common in Viana Lake, which is formed during the wet season when the Rio Pindare (a left bank tributary of the Rio Mearim) floods.

The researchers studied the feeding behaviour of the fish in the lake and looked at the qualitative composition of the diet using a frequency occurrence method.

They then caught piranhas three times each month using gill nets of varying sizes, to allow them to sample fish of different ages, and then examined the foods they had been eating by looking at the contents of their guts.

While the results show that both species are fish eaters, they also eat plant material, with P. nattereri being the bigger plant eater of the two species.

Things also change as the fish get larger: "Fish and plant material showed different relationships in relation to piranhas's length classes.

"The graphic analysis of the feeding strategies employed by P. nattereri and S. aff. brandtii suggest a generalist habit, wide width niche with strong participation of the within-phenotype component, which indicated that the majority of individuals of these species use several resources simultaneously.

"A multivariate analysis of the ecomorphological index indicated that the species are discriminated by swimming ability, water column position and relative prey size."

For more information see the paper: Piorski, NM, JRL Alves, MRB Machado and MMF Correia (2005) - Feeding and ecomorphology of two species of piranhas (Characiformes: Characidae) from the Viana Lake, Maranhao state, Brazil. Acta Amazonica 35: 63-70.

Heres the link too: 
http://www.practical...ent.php?sid=680

Its just one of many thats the sad thing.
[/quote]

Wow I've just been schooled, I am so upset that I think I will just sell my tank and be done with fish keeping









You guys are brutal, you're egos really cant handle it when someone diagrees or has different opinons than you.
And to think that to set you all off all I had to do was give my opinion about dolphins filtration which would be much better with a large canister and hob combo.

Contrary to what you may think I already knew most of the facts that you so patiently typed out, but thank you and hopefully someone else will get some more use out of them.

I disagree with your thoughts about over filtration, like Bruner so kindly pointed out there is nothing natural about keeping fish in a glass box.(Thanks for that ol buddy)
Beacause its not natural I think that good filtration and regular waterchanges are very important if we are going to attempt to keep somewhat of a "natural" healthy environment.

This is only my opinion and you can namecall and "try" to act smarter than everyone else but I am entitled to my opinions which are based on experience and not just regurgited info that you spent your time reading from articals.

Impallas makes a goood point, epsome salt is a good idea if you're hesitant about adding meds.
I actually like to add it to my tank every couple months just to help clean out their digestive systems and have never had a problem with bloat or dropsy on any of my p's.


----------



## Dolphinswin

Where do you get ebsom salt? How much do i use? How does it get out of the water afterwards?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Epsom salt is actually magnesium sulfate, you can get it at any drug store. You can dose up to 1 tablespoon per 10 gallons.

How is it looking tonight?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

You can get it at the drugstore. Dose it the same as aquarium salt. And it gets taken out through water changes.


----------



## Dolphinswin

Its looking same. He isnt moving around much. He didnt eat, but the others only ate minimal(which makes me worried) Its dropsy im sure of it. Should i go buy some of the stuff? I dont know the dosage for aquarium salt anyways...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Yea go buy it. Like Joe said 1tbps/10g


----------



## HGI

and before you go dump it in your tank take a glass/cup of tank water and dissolve the salt in that then add it to the tank.


----------



## Dolphinswin

Yea I took 1 glass of tank water. I actually had some upstairs so didnt have to go buy it.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Hope for the best man. The way I see it the least it will do is maybe help protect the other 3 from it spreading.


----------



## Sacrifice

Dolphinswin said:


> Yea I took 1 glass of tank water. I actually had some upstairs so didnt have to go buy it.


Sounds like you're on the right track, keep us posted Dolphinswin.


----------



## Dolphinswin

His scale are pointing out like pine cones. I think its time to down him. Whats the best way.


----------



## MPG

Either snap its neck or freeze him. Take a bunch of water, put it in the freezer for 20 minutes, put the fish in the water, put the water back in the freezer.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Clove oil. You can get it at places like shoppers drug mart or pharmacies. Its in 5ml bottles. You would only need a bit of the bottle mixed well in water. a bit of vodka can help it to dissolve better. Read pats anesthesia article as euthiizing is just an OD of anesthesia.

Id also be very sure your right on this. Id probably wait untill he is losing balance and cant swim properly to be sure. Untill then id probably just try to keep really good water and hope for the best. Im not sure if there are any meds for dropsy that are known to work. but it wouldnt hurt to try if you could find one but id do it in a seperate tank as soem meds could kill p's so you dont want to be dosing it in a tank with healthy p's


----------



## Dolphinswin

MPG do you think i should down him?


----------



## AKSkirmish

Dolphinswin said:


> MPG do you think i should down him?


Not that way-
Dont freeze it.....

Use the Clove Oil to put it down....


----------



## Dolphinswin

Cluster i can give it another day but hes hovering at the top corner of the tank. Im sure he has it.

clove oil would cost money Ak, I dont have much also dont have vodka...

clove oil would cost money Ak, I dont have much also dont have vodka...


----------



## AKSkirmish

Dolphinswin said:


> Cluster i can give it another day but hes hovering at the top corner of the tank. Im sure he has it.
> 
> clove oil would cost money Ak, I dont have much also dont have vodka...
> 
> clove oil would cost money Ak, I dont have much also dont have vodka...


It's like 2 bucks up here...Pick up some soda cans......Vodka not needed.One can use many things from this point forward


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Just make it quick... Clove oil is the #1 best way.


----------



## Dolphinswin

Can boiling or freezing be ok?


----------



## AKSkirmish

Dolphinswin said:


> Can boiling or freezing be ok?


After the clove oil


----------



## Dolphinswin

I just went and checked and the others took a bite out of his stomach. His time has come. So explain the clove oil thing. I wont have vodka. BRB gotta go get some.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Dolphinswin said:


> I just went and checked and the others took a bite out of his stomach. His time has come. So explain the clove oil thing. I wont have vodka. BRB gotta go get some.


Seperate container of water-enough to cover said fish.Add clove oil-watch fishy go to sleepy....Do what you wish from that point on (final uthanization needs to happen at this point)


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

You can put it to sleep and then in the freezer. Or boil water to put him in after he is asleep.

Im sorry dude...


----------



## Dolphinswin

I checked CVS and walgreens only close pharmacies. They dont have it. is there any other option?


----------



## AKSkirmish

Dolphinswin said:


> I checked CVS and walgreens only close pharmacies. They dont have it. is there any other option?


Knife behind head..cut it off I guess like one would a salmon........Watch the teeth as the guy will flop around most likely....


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Damn..... I agree with AK... Just try and do it fast.


----------



## Dolphinswin

can i just boil him?


----------



## AKSkirmish

Dolphinswin said:


> can i just boil him?


Little cruel dont ya think-Being boiled alive...But yeah that would work...

If you go this route-Let water boil first then drop said fish in......


----------



## Dolphinswin

I dont think i could knife him... Thats bad.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Dolphinswin said:


> I dont think i could knife him... Thats bad.


Do what you have too-Dont let it suffer though.....Thats your responsibility as pet owner.....


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Make sure you don't just heat up water... Make sure it boils. Use the net to hold it under. It should be over in a couple seconds.


----------



## Dolphinswin

Water was boiling to its max. I put him in and covered the top, he went directly under. Was very quick. His whole stomach was already opened from the others. Hes gone.







Thanks for all your guys help.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Sorry dude... You did the best for him.


----------



## Guest

Sorry for your loss


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

1) clove oil
2) cut off head quick
3)freeze
4)Nature

i woulsnt even consider boiling as it seems to cruel. Cutting of the head seems cruel but it should be an instantaneous death if done right.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Its already been done. It was instantanious boiling..


----------



## Sacrifice

Sorry for your loss Dolphinswin. It's all part of keeping Ps. Just sucks that you started out with expensive Ps.


----------



## Dolphinswin

Freezing would be bad also... freezing to death...? He died quick and went straight under. Its over.


----------



## Guest

Now to find the reason why your fish got dropsy. It is a water quality issue, so you need to do more water changes or get better filtration.


----------



## FEEFA

Thats what I've been saying all along.
I'm glad someone here agrees with me


----------



## PiranhaMike661

BRUNER247 said:


> Good luck with that! Can't tell them anything they already know it all! They know piranha don't eat red meat.lol they don't eat birds.lol don't eat veggies.lol tanks too small.not enough filtration.ect ect ect. 2 filters on a 75gal with 4-5 4" fish isn't enough? Wtf! Treat your fish dolphin. Should have done it after they settled in(like any new fish), for peace of mind knowing they're healthy n parasite free. GL dolphin.
> The funniest part is they'll say stuff like that isn't part of their natural diet but yet they're feeding pellets soaked in vita-chemical ect.what is natural about our fish we keep? The fake lights you hang over their tanks? The glass cage is really natural.maybe the water conditioners?


----------



## Inflade

PiranhaMike661 said:


> Good luck with that! Can't tell them anything they already know it all! They know piranha don't eat red meat.lol they don't eat birds.lol don't eat veggies.lol tanks too small.not enough filtration.ect ect ect. 2 filters on a 75gal with 4-5 4" fish isn't enough? Wtf! Treat your fish dolphin. Should have done it after they settled in(like any new fish), for peace of mind knowing they're healthy n parasite free. GL dolphin.
> The funniest part is they'll say stuff like that isn't part of their natural diet but yet they're feeding pellets soaked in vita-chemical ect.what is natural about our fish we keep? The fake lights you hang over their tanks? The glass cage is really natural.maybe the water conditioners?











[/quote]

agreed - what should you treat fish with when they arrive? to ensure they are parasite free?


----------



## random

I did some research on treating new fish, some say to use "prazipro".


----------



## BRUNER247

Prazipro or something that treats internal & external parasites.


----------

